# Grundlagen serielle Schnittstelle



## sandra23 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte über die serielle Schnittstelle unter Linux ein 32-Bit Board ansprechen. Auf dem Board selber läuft embedded Linux.
Jetzt hab ich natürlich schon fleißig gegoogelt, habe aber nur Informationen über das WIE gefunden, d. h. Umsetzung in C oder C++ Code und ansprechen von dev/tty....

Nun mein Problem. Ich habe kein Ahnung wie die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden Teilnehmern überhaupt funktioniert.
Muss ich auf dem Board ein Programm starten, dass ständig auf Daten auf der seriellen Schnittstelle wartet? Oder kann ich das vom Linux-PC aus auch initiieren?

Vielen Dank schon für eine Antwort!

Sandra


----------



## RedWing (5. Oktober 2004)

> Muss ich auf dem Board ein Programm starten, dass ständig auf Daten auf der seriellen Schnittstelle wartet?



Ich glaub genau das ist der Punkt. Du schreibst zwei Programme, einmal für deinen Remote
Rechner und für deinen lokalen Rechner.
Das Programm auf dem Board macht einen seriellen Port auf und hört an diesem in einer 
endlos Schleife, wenn es an /dev/ttyS1  was gelesen hat, schreibt es die entsprechende
Antwort an dieses wieder zurück.

Auf deinem lokalen Rechner kannst du dann ein Programm schreiben, welches ebenfalls einen
seriellen Port öffnet, die Kommandos via /dev/ttyS1 an dein Board schickt und die Anwort liest.

Die Schritte sollten ungefähr klar sein:

1.) Seriellen Port öffnen
2.) Schreiben / Lesen an diesem
3.) Serielllen Port schließen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

